# Quelltext sperren?!



## magic_halli (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, meinen Quelltext der Homepage zu sperren? Ich meine, das z.B. re.Maus/Quelltext anzeigen gar nicht erst sichtbar ist, bzw. diese Funktion nicht möglich ist!

Danke, Rico.


----------



## redlama (15. Oktober 2004)

Die Frage kam hier schonmal, hättest mal suchen müssen.
Hier der Link zum Thema:
Quelltext verbergen

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (15. Oktober 2004)

Noch etwas aus dem SelfHTML-Repertoir:SELFHTML: Navigationshilfen / Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ) / Wie kann ich meinen (Code) Quelltext verstecken / schützen?


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

Eine sehr elegante Möglichkeit ist auch diese hier: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=6292.


----------



## BigDundee (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wahrscheinlich gehöre ich so ziemlich zu den einizgen Leuten hier, der den Sinn des ganzen nicht versteht.
Warum will jeder seinen Quelltext erstecken? Sauber formartiert darf den jeder gerne sehen. Aufwendigere Seiten, also etwas das sich zu schützen lohnt ist doch selten in HTML erstellt.
Und wenn ich Seiten in PHP oä erstelle, darf jeder gerne meinen Quelltext anschauen. Es gibt zwar viele Möglichkeiten den Codenappern das Handwerk schwerer zu machen aber letztendlich lässt sich von Allem was sich anzeigen lässt auch der Quelltext organisieren.

Lieg ich da so völlig daneben?

Naja kein wirklicher Tipp ich weiß aber die Frage schoss mir gerade durch den Kopf

Viele Grüße 
[BD]


----------



## aTa (15. Oktober 2004)

Da muss ich meinem Vorredner zustimmen. Wenn ich den Code von andern Seiten nicht angeschaut hätte würde ich heute sicher nicht so gut HTML können. Aus dem Code lernt man eben am besten, ich weiss is offtopic aber egal. Wenn man an Code kommen will, dann kommt man auch ran


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Oktober 2004)

BigDundee: Keine Panik, du bist nicht allein. Ich finde es auch vollkommen schwachsinnig, Quelltext aufirgendeine Art und Weise anderen unzugänglich zu machen (oder dies zumindest zu versuchen). Man sollte doch stolz auf sein Kunstwerk sein. Aber leider denken da 90% aller Website-Ersteller anders.


----------



## redlama (15. Oktober 2004)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BigDundee: Keine Panik, du bist nicht allein. Ich finde es auch vollkommen schwachsinnig, Quelltext aufirgendeine Art und Weise anderen unzugänglich zu machen (oder dies zumindest zu versuchen). Man sollte doch stolz auf sein Kunstwerk sein. Aber leider denken da 90% aller Website-Ersteller anders.



 Vielleicht will magic_halli ja nur den Code verstecken, damit andere Programmierer nicht zufällig ihren eigenen Quelltext bei ihm entdecken!?  

Eigentlich sollte man stolz auf sein Kunstwerk sein, ja.
Aber ich vermute mal das die von Dir erwähnten 90% mit Hängen und Würgen irgendwas zurechtgeschustert haben, was vom Programmierstil der letzte Müll ist, aber nur so funktioniert. Und damit das Ego nicht leiden muss, wird der Quelltext versteckt (könnte ja sonst vielleicht peinlich werden!)

redlama

P.S. magic_halli, das sollte keine Beleidigung Dir gegenüber sein.


----------



## Mikey (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn Du Deinen Quelltext schützen möchtest, musst Du den Zugriff des Users auf seinen eigenen Browser-Cache verhindern.

Vorschläge ? 
Micha


----------



## Gumbo (15. Oktober 2004)

… oder ihn erst garnicht veröffentlichen.


----------



## Mikey (16. Oktober 2004)

...ja, nur leider halten sich zu wenige nicht dran... <veg>

www.geile-homepage.de/


----------



## Spacejumper (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe es mir einfach gemacht und den Rechtsklick gesperrt:
<script language="javascript">
function click () {
if (event.button==2) {
alert ('DEIN TEXT')
}
}
document.onmousedown=click
</script>

Mit dem Rechtsklick geht das nur wenn man Frams verwendet!

Bei PHP ist dies nicht so wichtig da man den Quelltext nie richtig sieht


----------



## redlama (18. Oktober 2004)

Spacejumper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe es mir einfach gemacht und den Rechtsklick gesperrt:



Und was machst Du mit dem Menüpunkt "Ansicht" -> "Quelltext"? ...

redlama


----------



## aTa (18. Oktober 2004)

Was machst du wenn der User, JavaScript ausgeschaltet hat


----------



## Gumbo (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich geb dir einen Tipp, lass es einfach.


----------



## aTa (18. Oktober 2004)

Quellcode sperren ist echt sinnlos.. Wenn man an den Code will dann kommt man auch ran


----------



## Mikey (18. Oktober 2004)

Die Funktionsweise des Internet ist doch, dass HTML-Code an den User gesendet wird, aus dem dann der Browser etwas mehr oder weniger ansprechendes anzeigt.

Ich tanke doch auch nicht mein Auto voll und drehe dann den Benzinhahn zu:
alert ('Habe mein Sprit vor Dir versteckt');

Ehm....

Also bleibt am Ende lediglich die Möglichkeit, den _unwissenen _User mttels Javascript-Rechtsklick abzuschrecken.
Aber jeder, der etwas mehr Ahnung hat, wird jetzt erst recht nachschauen!

Micha


----------



## Spacejumper (18. Oktober 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was machst Du mit dem Menüpunkt "Ansicht" -> "Quelltext"? ...
> 
> redlama



Ich sagte doch es hilft nur wenn man Frams verwendet dann bekommt man nur den Frameset

Und ich ber gleichen meinung wie aTa der Javascript kann man auch abschalten und wenn einer an den Quellcode kommen will schafft man das auch!

Es gibt programme die der Quellcoder verschlüsseln können aber bringen auch sind auch nicht immer das ware


----------



## Mikey (18. Oktober 2004)

Spacejumper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt programme die der Quellcoder verschlüsseln können


?

Das würd mich jetzt aber mal interessieren. Weil, wer entschlüsselt die Seite denn vor der Anzeige?
_"Sie können unsere Seite nur anschauen, wenn Sie das xy-decrypt-Plugin laden"_ oder wie?

oder mit document.write ( decodeURI ( '%3C%54%44%3E' ) ); statt einfach nur <TD> ?

das wäre ja noch eine (Verwirrung stiftende) Möglichkeit...

Micha


----------



## aTa (18. Oktober 2004)

Also mir persönlich wäre der Aufwand viel zu groß....
Eine Webseite zu machen ist ja schon mehr oder weniger sehr aufwendig aber dann noch mehr Aufwand für so nen Schwachsinn... Versteh das irgendwie net...


----------



## BigDundee (18. Oktober 2004)

Also, nur mal so theoretisch *g...

Man macht einfach Screenshots seiner Website, und zeigt dann nur die Bilder der Seite an. Oder über eine Webcam den Monitor abfilmen? Aber da bekommt man Probleme mit der Interaktivitär und so )

Gruß 
[BD]


----------



## Mikey (18. Oktober 2004)

BigDundee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man macht einfach Screenshots seiner Website, und zeigt dann nur die Bilder der Seite an


Ja genau! Hat den positiven Nebeneffekt, dass man sich nicht mehr um die verschiedenen Browser oder Benutzereinstellungen kümmern braucht <lol>


----------

